# Pictures and Youtube



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

After reading many of the discussions here in the "Golf Tips" section I have found one thing that could help immensely..posting pictures and or video. 

If we have pictures so we can see your setup, grip, ball position or video of you on YouTube I think it would help everyone to diagnose the problem. It will also help those that may have the same problem. 

It seems that most of the discussions end up boiling down to "He said he hits it right, not slice it..." and on and on. But as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words.

Like this: YouTube -Slow Motion Golf Swing
Or this: YouTube - Slow Motion 7-Iron
Or check out this guy, what a loser:YouTube -- Swing Vision

Just a thought.:thumbsup:


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yup

I agree 100%.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

One small problem, there are those people who dont have a Camcorder or the sheckles to buy one. You got choices, buy a new set of irons or a camera, I got a feeling the camera's going to come in second. 

Del


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> One small problem, there are those people who dont have a Camcorder or the sheckles to buy one. You got choices, buy a new set of irons or a camera, I got a feeling the camera's going to come in second.
> 
> Del


I have yet to meet anyone that doesn't have at least one of these:

1. Camera Phone
2. Digital Camera
3. Video Camera
4. Regular ol' film camera that you can get the pics put on cd when you get your film developed.

Use what you got. It is not that difficult. I just think the Golf Tips section would be much more useful if people would post a pic or video. 

That would make diagnosing a problem much easier instead of the shotgun approach which is currently used.."try this, or this or maybe its this". With a picture or video there would be no doubt. 

If you don't have access to any of these maybe someone else will post a problem similar to yours and you can learn from that also. With out a pic you would have no idea.

I am not saying it should be mandatory, I just think it would be more beneficial. That is why golf books have pictures in them.


----------

